# Grizzly Charter



## Anthony

For those of you who are interested in doing a Tog charter in DE, I have reserved the Grizzly for October 12, which is a Sunday. The price is 600 dollars for up to 10 people. There was a lot of interest in the Spring for this trip but fell apart. Hopefully I can get more interest this time around. The limit for tog is 10 per person at 14 inches. For those of you who are interested let me know.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Count me in buddy!


----------



## catman

Would love to join you guys but Sunday afternoon's in the fall are reserved the Raven's football.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Anthony!

Ed and I usually do a big trip Columbus Day weekend, and this could be a good break. I'll run it pass Ed, but I think you can pencil us in. I'll confirm by tomorrow....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Nice! Am looking forward to the "tog master" showing us some new tricks.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jason!

Ed's caught more legal tog off of boats than me (come to think of it, I can't remember ever catching a legal tog off a boat!) I'm more of a jetty jockey... I'm at a definite disadvantage when the blackfish are 60 to 90 feet below me. No use watching your line or holding it between your thumb and forefinger for the tap-tap at THAT depth!

I don't think there ARE any new tricks to tog fishing. There was one boat that swore spraying WD-40 on your green cab bait caught more and bigger fish (maybe they just wanted to sell WD-40?) Maybe I'll have cocoflea mail me down a couple of dozen big old sandworms. 

It'll be a level playing field, my friend. Time to stock up on 10 oz sinkers!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Well then I suggest we put some money into a fish pool and see who can bag the biggest one. I think I will be at a total disadvantage because I have never fished for tog from a boat but I think I can handle myself so I am in for it. $5 to 10 a head sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I definately want to go. Where do I send the loot?


----------



## Anthony

You send the loot to your pocket until the day of the trip. You are all my friends so there's no need to send me the money. I think that Jason is trying to hustle us, he already caught a keeper tog on a jetty in his first attempt at toging. We should try to convince Catman to come with us, he can tape the game or listen to it while we are fishing. It should be a fun trip, I may be able to convince the captain to do a little striper fishing if they are running good but would rather fish for tog. We'll see how the reports are next month.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

DUKE!!!! If you say you are gonna go you can't back out man! I get so hyped that I might actually get to fish with you again and then WHAM! No dice! Anthony has already reserved the charter so I think we just need to pay him when we get there. I believe he is taking his girl and Dad with him so we still have room for a couple more. Will be glad to fish with you again my friend.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hee Hee Anthony beat me to it. Too slow I guess. SHHHH don't tell em Anthony I was gonna split it with you 80(me)/20(you)  I too think we should get the catman to join us. We should try peer pressure on him and see if he cracks.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jason!

You mean PIER pressure, right? If he doesn't produce at the 'tank, he'll have to come to save face!


----------



## Anthony

Girlfriend is a possibility, dad isn't. My dad has to work that weekend so he probably won't be able to make it. Yeah pressure Catman as much as we can. I know that he like to go wreck fishing so it's just a matter of convincing him that fishing with friends on our own charter is much better that watching a Ravens game that he can tape and watch later.  
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Unless he has season tickets.... We could treat him to an Eagles game, so he can watch a WINNING team!


----------



## catman

I can't take the pressure any longer - I'm in. Where can I send my check Anthony. I'm sure you've already laid out money. PM me your address and I'll get it in the mail.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I'd rather pay up front dude. Let me have an addy. Forces me to commit


----------



## Anthony

For those of you who feel the need to pay, then let me know and I will send you a PM.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

That's what I am talking about. I knew we could get him! Sounds like this is gonna be one good trip we got going here. I think this is the same people that wanted to go last year right.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Ed says its a go! Ned some basic info on where the boat is located so we can book a room for the weekend. As humble civil servants, we have Monday off. We're going to try and combine this trip with an outing to the Old Grounds for doormat fluke on one of the local party boats (its a shorter boat ride than coming from Cape May, NJ.) So how's about posting the pertinent data about the Grizzly, and Ed and I will work out the details.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

Remember -- no spearfishing! All fish must be caught by hook and line! With you and Duke of Fluke there, I should be able to relax and take photos while you guys fill my cooler.... Do blues count in the pool? I might be tempted to drop some mackeral fillets down on that wreck! Guess I'll have to get cocoflea to Fedex my sandworms....


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Had to wade through a lot of Alaskan sites to find this:

http://www.beach-net.com/grizzly/index.html

So we're fishing out of Lewes .... Should make finding a fluke boat easier!


----------



## catman

Thanks for the web site Jake. First time I've seen a rental charge for rods on a charter, that's usually a headboat thing. I guess that's how they recoup the loss of 8 & 10 oz. sinkers.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony

I was surprised about the rental charge for rods. I have 3 boat rods so if anyone needs one, let me know. This is turning into a formidable group of guys. Duke pointed out to me that 10 people may be a little too much. I did hear that the Grizzly can get a little crowded with ten guys so how does everyone feel about limiting the trip to 8 people? I was thinking that 10 people would save us some money but I would be fine with 8 people. If eight of us go, then it would break down to 75 per person. Of course if no one else shows interest, then its just the six of us with the possibility of my girlfriend. Maybe we'll just see how this all plays out.
-Anthony


----------



## Smoothbore54

*Since you guys are so pumped* 

about catching Blackfish.

I've decided to do you all a *huge favor,* and share the secret technique that I learned from the Grandaddy of all the Lewes charter captains.

Yes, for you old timers, I mean *Walt Reynolds.* 

*Now pay attention.* 

Drop your bait down until it hits the bottom, reel it up about 3 feet, and *just before* you feel the first tap, set the hook.

Yeah, I know, that's a real dinosaur, but it's also pretty accurate.


----------



## catman

Smoothbore....Capt. Monty showed me that trick a couple of yrs. ago. He said you've got to set the hook before your feel the bite. Yea it sounds crazy but it works.

Anthony....I'm all for setting the limit at 8. I also felt that 10 was crowding it a bit. No problem with the rods. I use a lever drag Penn for toggin' that's left hand retreive. I've yet to see a charter that had left handed reels.

Another hint when toggin' in deep water is to use braided line because of its ZERO stretch. At 60 + feet mono has too much stretch and you'll miss a lot hits because by the time you feel a hit it's too late - your green crab is gone.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony

Maybe it's just me but I wait for the real good hit before I set the hook. I've caught 4 tautog over seven pounds this year this way. I have noticed that the larger tog will give a few good thumps, and by the third one, I set the hook then reel as fast as I can to keep it out of the wreck. I know the smaller ones like to tap the bait so setting the hook early would be the way to go. Maybe I just got lucky this year. Also my bait of choice this year was clam. All but two tog I caught this spring were on clams. Maybe it's because they don't spit out the clam as they do the crab shell bits. It seems that everyone has their own tricks. I have also heard that you should keep your bait as still as possible. Don't jig it as you would for sea bass. I have also heard that braided line is good, wish I could afford it, that's what Capt. Monty uses on his rods. Looks like I'll be learning a lot on this trip.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hey Anthony I could go for one of them rods buddy. My liveliner has braid on it do you think that would work? It an actual boat rod you know. That is kind of how I was getting them at IRI too. I have noticed that it takes them 2 or 3 thumps to steal your bait so after I would get my 1st bump I would wait a sec and then set hook. That's how I got 2 of the three. The other one hit it so hard and ran I didn't have much of a chance to set hook. It hooked itself. This trip is definitely gonna be a learning experience. And I too say we should limit to 8 people.


----------



## catman

Anthony...4 tog over 7 lbs. - guess I'll fishing right next to you. Did they have green crabs available when you were using clams? I've caught my share of tog but never used clams bacause they either weren't available of the boat or it was easier using green crabs and sand fleas from the jetty. I hope the capt. of the Grizzly isn't as sensitive about keeping females like Monty is. Are we allowed to bring fish coolers on board or does everything go into the boat cooler? I know a lot of charters would rather you leave the coolers in your car because of space limitations.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Rod rentals on a charter are unheard of (the boat is expected to provide everything for a trip except food and beverages.) Jason and Anthony saw Capt Dave's arsenal....

Tog are funny about bait -- clams work better in the Spring, and green crabs work better in the Fall/Winter (there are exceptions to every rule!) Will the Grizzly be charging for green crabs, too?

Strange rule that Capt Monty has... most of the bigger tog are males (they are members of the wrasse family.) Tog spawn in midsummer, maybe that is why he was tossing them back. Of course, most tog caught at over 60 feet die from decompression on the way up (their eyes bulge out, and their guts pop out their anus.) Most boats will move if too many undersize tog are being caught.

Anthony: Tog don't necessarily spit out crab shells. Most of the keeper tog I've caught have had sea urchin spines and mussel shells in them. Tog DO play with a bait if their suspicious... they're pretty smart as fish go.

Secret bait I always wanted to try: crayfish, because they look like a baby lobster.

Supposed best killer tog bait: HERMIT CRABS!

Toughest tog bait: CONCH!

Oldtimer Trick: Cover shank of hook with fat piece of sandworm, put crab on tip and bend (fiddler or green crab.)

Anthony: I also strike on the third thump (works great on jetty fish) and never stop reeling! Tog only want one thing when hooked -- to get back in their hole!


----------



## Anthony

Captain Monty is all about conservation. He and his mate claim that they can tell which ones are male and which ones are female. Sometimes the males and females look identical, and he claims that the males have a white spot oh their side. I have also caught males that look more pale in color and are slimmer. They also fight harder in my opinion, but the females are no slouch. Monty has a 1 female per person rule but I assume that the Grizzly doesn't care as much. As far as bait goes, I have used hermit crabs but only in the summer so I didn't do to well. A good bait that I have seen was on a partyboat in NJ. It was a rock crab or something like that, but looked like a small dungeness crab. The best part was in the top shell, the two small soft parts where the mustard is. Monty told me that the biggest tog he has ever seen came on a piece of lobster that a sea bass spit out. I'm sure that lobster makes a great bait, but there isn't a fish out there that taste better. When I went out with Capt Monty in April, I was using clam on one hook and crab on the other. All my fish came on clams that day although I was getting hits on the green crab. Everyone else was having luck on crab that day. When I went out in may with him, I caught 2 tog on crab, including the pool winner. The sea bass were agressive so they hit the clam pretty fast. I guess that each day is different. 
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Braid...Yes. Clam....when water temps are in the fourties or early in the spring before the water temp climbs very much. When to set the hook...wel that depends. You need to wait for the right bite. All the little pecks are small bergalls and trash fish pecking yer bait. If ya swing at one of those bites you are just going to move your bait which scares the heck out of tog. I always questioned the whole theory of tog being scared of movement....until I saw underwater video footage to prove it. Tog, especially of keeper size usually give 2-3 SOLID taps in quick succession. You have to swing as soon as you feel the first solid tap or else your going to wear yourself out winding up to re-bait the hook! The key is to know if it is a good tog bite or just tiny juveniles or junk fish. It ain't easy and I still miss more than my share of bites...and sometimes swing on nothing. In warm water sand fleas work best. As the water cools greenies and other crab work better. Calicoes are the best, but difficult to find for sale. A few places have them, but you can either rake or trap your own. Fiddlers, hermits, and tiny marsh crabs all work too. I have also heard a lot of talk of using Jonah crabs in winter. Apparently tog realllllllllllllllllllllly like em, the problem is they are not commercially available and I don't have the time to catch my own as I live 2 hours from saltwater.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Anthony!

You're right about each day being different; Otherwise, you'd never hear the old excuse that you should have been here yesterday!

I've seen times when what was working on one side of the boat didn't work as well on the other side. A lot of times this just has to do with how the boat is positioned over the wreck. Most captains will try to fish the edge (otherwise everybody would be getting snagged constantly), so the side closest to the wreck outfishes the other side. The reason wreck fishermen love the stern is because they get to fish a new spot every time the boat "repositions" by letting out anchor line.

It is tough to get pass the sea bass when they're hitting. Most diehard tog fishermen fish in winter, when the sea bass are dormant (sea bass are members of the grouper family, and prefer warmer water than blackfish, who are members of the wrasse family.) Sea bass are more mobile, too, and will migrate great distances from one area to another as the season progresses.

It'll be a great trip -- there's enough variety that time of year so that if one thing isn't biting, the captain can fall back on another species with no problem. But I'm rooting for the tog!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

So did we figure out if we wanted to do the fish pool at $10 a head??


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jamey!

If you're that eager to loose your money, I'm game... Lets see, that'll be $10.00 at the tank, $10.00 on the charter.... I may be able to take some really great trips this Spring!


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I'll do $ 20 just to make it interesting! Besides...Ya'll know I'm the top dawg when it comes to tautog


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Ohhhh dip! Can you say it is about to get ugly up in this piece! I am down with whatever amount as long as everyone on the boat is in on it. If that means we have to drop it back down to $5 then so be it. Don't want anyone to feel left out ya know.


----------



## catman

Duke, I'm game for a little side action. 

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

OOOOOH YEAH! Now if I can just back up all my talk I better order a big spool of 30 lb pp and start tying a batch of snafu rigs. The rig remains seceret until after the pool fish is in the boat though. No peeking.

Anthony,

I'm mailing my check to ya by the end of the week. This way I'm trapped and can't back out.


----------



## catman

Hey Duke, don't underestimate your competition. BTW, I'll take a check from you so no need to hit the ATM. This has the makins' of an interesting trip.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony

Here's my prediction. All of us picks us nice keepers through out the trip with an occassional 5-7 pounder. Jake pulls up a nice 8 lb tog just before Jamey and Jason pulls up 10 lb tog each. I catch a 7 lb tog just before my girlfriend, who decides to go at the last minute, horses in a 15 pounder to take the pool. Catman catches the most fish but doesn't get any giant fish. We all put out heads down in shame while my girlfriend smiles and says toggin' is easy. Hopefully we can get one more person to join us so we can have at least seven since I can probably convince my girlfriend to join us if we need an extra person. Hopefully we can limit out early so we can fish for other species. I'll have to check with the Capt to see if he will fish for other species if we limit out.
-Anthony


----------



## catman

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hey I am cool with catching a 10 lb tog anyday. I think we will all do pretty good.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hey guys I heard a rumor that one of our good friends is "thinking" about coming along with us. I am telling you we are gonna have one great bunch going out on this charter. I won't spill the beans on who it is. Will wait till he comes on here and posts a definite yes or no. But at least he is pondering it. Like Jamey said Can't Wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony

Wonder who it is? Oh it's official, Jason is the number 1 poster. Congrats buddy.
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Would it be the father figure of the crew from the IRI fling this spring? That dude who is moving to Laurel or Bowie? Just a guess...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Nah. Not sandcrab but speaking of him we should try to get him to go too. He is so busy lately he hasn't posted very much, hence me passing him as top poster. I know he lure fishes a lot but maybe we can convince him to come along and join the fun.


----------



## catman

Is it our good buddy Hat80? Yep, I bet it's him. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

:jawdrop: Not telling I don't want put any pressure on this individual because he said he would slice me up and use me for bait.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

He said especially if I caught a 10 lb tog and he didn't!


----------



## Anthony

I'm pretty sure I know who it is. I don't want to spoil the surprise so I guess we'll find out in the near future. 
-Anthony


----------



## WarMachine

*How many slots are left???*

Hey Anthony,

How many slots are left? Me and my dad are interested but i need to know if there is any space left.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Hat80

*Man FLF,*

I didn't say anything about useing you for bait, I said I'd make you use your Rugrats fishing rod infront of everyone....ooops


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Doh! I guess the "Hats out of the bag" So are you a yes or no?? If you want I will bring my rugrats pole just for you!


----------



## Hat80

*What a piece of cheese rat?*

Yes I'm in. Hell, someone has to check your bags and cooler before we board the boat... Now how much was that pool a head?, I'm feeling lucky!...See ya on the boat swabbie


----------



## Anthony

Guess I was wrong. I was thinking that it was gonna be Axon making a surprise visit. Welcome aboard Hat. I'm gonna have to bring my A-Game to the trip if I want to have a chance at the pool and with Sandcrab a possibility, this is gonna turn into a crazy charter. Let me know if you have any questions.
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80

*Anthony,*

Just one question, do you want me to send you the $$$ now or do you want it the day of the trip? Other than that, me and old Dr. Jim use to tear up them Togs all the time. This will be just like hopping on a old girlfriend, don't tell my wife I said that...LOL


----------



## WarMachine

*Can I go or what???*

Hey Anthony,


Whats the deal? Am i gonna get an invite or what? Ive never caught Tautog before and would love the chance to get at some. Show me some love bro..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Anthony

Hey Master Caster,
I actually just saw your post. It would be great having you and your pops but unfortunately we decided to limit the trip to 8 since we heard that it can get a little crowded on the boat that we are going on if there were ten prople. So far it's me, FL Fisherman, Hat80, Catman, Duke of Fluke, Manayunk Jake, his buddy ED, and Sandcrab. I'll keep you posted if anyone decides to back out. If you want to do some serious fishing for sea bass and tog, I would recommend the Morning Star out of Ocean City. It's a partyboat that is like a charter. It's 70 dollars a person but is well worth it in my opinion. It's also reservation only and you have to pay upfront but you also reserve a position on the boat, so you don't have to worry about showing up early to reserve a good spot on the boat. The captain is top notch and I will be going out with him Oct. 25th. His website is www.morningstarfishing.com so if you need more details you can go there. 
Hey Hat80,
If you feel the need to pay upfront, let me know and I will send you a PM. Otherwise just wait till the day of the trip and just bring the money then.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Glad you can join us Hat! I won't tell your wife. Hey Anthony I will give you a call later to discuss some stuff with you. I thought you might think it was Axon but he actually won't be able to make it back in the states till mid november. He has to go to Primary Leadership Development Course before he leaves Korea. I will holla at ya'll later.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Sign me up...*

Sandcrab


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Woohoo! Can you say "Game on"


----------



## catman

Man do we ever have some high power fishing talent assembled. I may not win the pool but that's OK considering what I hope to learn from others. Can't wait. 

Catman.


----------



## Anthony

I would like to officially invite Master Caster and his dad to join our charter. I talked it over with all the guys and they all seem ok with you and your dad joining us. Let me know if you are still interested. It may be a little cramped, but you can never have enough friends when fishing. I also talked to the captain and if we limit out early, we can go fishing for stripers, although catching 10 limits of tog may be hard so I guess we will play it by ear. Also he would rather us leave our coolers on shore since space will be limited. We can bring small coolers for food and drink. If the fishing is half as good as the company, then we should all be happy guys. With this much talent, winning this pool will be like winning a tournament. 
-Anthony


----------



## WarMachine

*Thanks Anthony*

We are definitly interested in going. Just let me know what i owe for the trip.

Hey Hat80,

We are gonna have to do a convoy up to the boat. I have never been up that way before and i wouldnt want top get lost. Let me know what you think. Again, Thanks Anthony for the invite..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Well with the last two inductees it is official: "Boats full"! And what a boat it is! Glad you can make it MasterCaster and Ralph Jr. One great thing about this trip is you can only have 1 pole in your hand at a time so I see no problem with there being 10 people on this trip. Anthony is right whoever wins this fish pool is definitely got some bragging rights for awhile.


----------



## Anthony

Now that we have ten people, it breaks down to 60 dollars a person. I would recommend bringing boat rods and conventional reels with at least 30lb test line since tog can and will take your rig into the wreck. I have an extra boat rod so if anyone needs one let me know. The boat has rentals if you need one but they are 5 dollars. If anyone has any extras, I recommend bringing them in case anyone need to use one.
-Anthony


----------



## catman

If anyone is bring their own gear make sure you have at least 1/2 dz. 8 oz. and 10 oz. sinkers along with at least a dz. each #2 and #4 circle hooks. Here's a little tip I learned from a NJ togger. Keep your terminal gear black. That means black hooks and spray paint your sinkers black. 

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

I always wondered why VA style blackfish rigs were tied on black nylon... I think old cod fisherman use to "tar" their leaders, but I never knew why. Thought maybe it helped the leader resist nicks and abrasions... Any old codgers out there know if this is true?


----------



## catman

Jake, from what I understand the black tog rigs are to keep from spooking the fish. A new 10 oz. sinker probably looks like a light house down there. As far as the old codders I guess they tarred their rigs to help perserve them. With the talent assembled on this trip I need every edge I can get. I'm fishing with black sinkers. 

Catman.


----------



## catman

Just throwing this out to see what everyone thinks. With the boat filled @ 10 and only 3, 4 at the most prime spots on the boat (the stern) how about Anthony designating 10 spots and then drawing names from a hat to fill the spots? This way everyone gets a fair shot at a prime spot and not the first 3 or 4 on the boat. We could do this the morning of the trip.


----------



## WarMachine

*Thats a good idea*

I like the Idea Catman. That would give everyone a chance at good spots.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Smoothbore54

*"Back in the day"*

When I used to book charters, for the gang at work, we would take up positions, first come, first choice. 

But then we would rotate position, clockwise, every 15 minutes.

When it was time to "rotate" only one guy had to reel in and move to the other side. Everyone else could just shuffle to his right, and keep right on fishing.

You should ask the Skipper what kind of rigs you'll need. If you're fishing out of Lewes, you'll probably go out to the "Delaware Breakwater" or one of the inshore wrecks. Either way, I don't think you'll need more than 3 or 4 oz. to get down.

At the Delaware Breakwater, an old spark plug was just the right weight. But spark plugs are smaller than they used to be. Be sure to spray em' flat black.


----------



## catman

I like the rotation idea and about asking the skipper. My only concern is that everyone gets an equal shot at the prime spots. When I was out toggin in the spring it took 8 - 10 oz. to hold your bait straight down. Anyone using anything lighter was under the boat and tangled with the guys on the other side. It all depends on how the boat is positioned and what kind of currents are down there. Tangles are a mess when 3 or 4 braided lines are involved. BTW, I still use sparkplugs for jetty toggin.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Braided line? On a party boat? Oh No!*

 Gotta watch out for this! Lots of lost fishing time when you get wrapped around a guy using braid as it takes forever to untangle...

I prefer to fish next to the "MONO" guys...


----------



## Anthony

The rotation idea doesn't seem like a bad idea. But I would rather wait to see how the fishing is going before we do that. If the fishing is good all around the boat, then we won't need to rotate. I have fished out of Lewes before and found that 8oz were needed to hold bottom when wreck fishing, but I will check with the skipper.
-Anthony


----------



## catman

Sandcrab, PowerPro Super Braid is all that I use now so you probably won't want to fish next to me. I'm pretty good at controlling where my rig is and it's usually straight down and on the bottom. The problem comes when people don't use enough weight and they keep letting out line in order to feel the bottom. This is to be expected though. To speed things up when someone get tangles with me I usually cut my line. I can rerig faster then undoing tangles. That's one of the main advantages of fishing aft. At any rate I'll have an adequate supply of 8 oz. sinkers if anyone needs any.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

I like the rotation idea... I've seen trips where the guys on the stern continue to catch well beyond their limit, while others struggled to get their first fish. Drawing initial spots sounds good, too! Of course, after a few fish I tend to drop back and get some action pics (ask Anthony and Jason...) I think action shots and live fish look better than the "lets hold up some dead fish at the end of the trip." You'll see the diference when I post the pics from the Chessie Charter.... 

Many of the mates on party boats won't deal with braids -- they cut the line with their crimping pliers and leave you on your own. (This also applies to folks with tackle that is obviously too light.) I agree with catman (uggh -- that's scary!) when it comes to tangles. I cut out and retie. I'm often back in the water while the others are deciding whos sinker goes where.... 

If the captain is halfway knowledgable, he'll be repositioning the boat via the anchor line whenever the bite slows, or moving if the bite dies completely. Wind and tide will swing the boat (sometimes dragging your rig right into the the wreck....) We're all adults, I'm sure we can handle any situation that pops up. But I'll be packing heat -- just in case any of you mo'fos even THINK of screwing with me!!


----------



## catman

Jake, if you're anything like me the only heat you'll be packing is Ben-Gay. The fun is just starting.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*I use Blue Ice myself,*

But I hope Jake packs some heat in a big caliber. I'm going to get a Tog so big we'll need to shoot it before we bring it onboard. Don't want any broaken legs or anything from a fish tail. How much was that pool again? Cha Ching....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I see all the smack is starting. Don't cash your checks yet guys! This rookie plans on landing a monster! You can just make it out to me to save time.


----------



## WarMachine

*Not the only rookie*

You wont be the only rookie on this trip. Somehow beginners luck always seems to prevail so i guess it will come down to me and you...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Sandcrab

*What does the boat provide?*

Do they provide bait? What type?

Do they sell food?

Tackle boxes OK?

Small coolers OK?

How are fish kept? Cooler? Gunny sack?

What time does boat leave and return?

Has anyone used lures and caught fish?


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Sandcrab!

Spoke to the captain, he said the boat will provide green crabs. He may also be able to get some sand fleas.

I mentioned a back-up plan, but he assured me the tog would be there. I might grab some killies (bull minnows) if they are available, just to see if there are any doormat fluke in the area.

I still don't know if he'll be hitting wrecks or just patches of rough bottom (like the Old Grounds.) Big blues should be hanging around any wrecks, so jigging might pay off. My advice is to bring an assortment of terminal tackle and any "secret" bait you want to try out.

Ed and I will be staying at the Econo Lodge in Rehobeth, about 15 minutes away. We may show up early to fish off the dock/back of the boat for stripers and/or weakies.


----------



## catman

Jake...Talked to my local bait shop this morning about sandworms and their availability. They have them now and will carry them through the end of the month based on sales. Their min. order is 10,000 worms so it's a crap shoot as to whether they will be available for the tog trip. If they are available then I'll pick up 3 or 4 dz.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

Sandworms in MD .... now THAT'S a surprise! The B&T owner is taking a risk -- sandworms have to be moved faster than bloodies. The sandworms are a little hardier, but they tend to attack each other. And if the refrigerator gets too cold, they get "brittle."

Striper fisherman up north order the big ones (up to 36 inches) by the flat, then use them whole as bait. From North Jersey on up, sandworms are more popular than eels as striper bait.

Did you get a look at those teeth?


----------



## catman

Tochterman's moves a lot of them. They also broker to the smaller shops. At $3.95 a dz. they're a heck of a lot cheaper than bloods. You've got to place your order no later than Tuesday for the weekend. Their bloods and sands are flown in from Maine every Friday morning. FL FISHERMAN can attest to quality bloods I get there.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

Interesting.... It might be worth your while to see how his customers react to the sandworms (or more appropriately, how the FISH react to the sandworms.)

Large bloodies also command a premium in NJ and points north. Many drift/slow troll captains will hang a whole bloodie off the end of a 2 - 3 foot tube lure. A lot of times the stripers will knock the worm off without touching the tube, which gets expensive. Pulling the larger, fatter sandworms through the water can eliminate the need for the tube, although some captains put a "Cape Cod Spinner" in front of the sandworm. You may want to try this when you get your boat out on the water. I'll see if any local shops stock the Cape Cod Spinners.


----------



## catman

Jake...I be interested in finding out more about the Cape Cod Spinner. In the fall we downsize our trolled baits and also troll a lot slower - 2 to 3 knots. This Cape Cod Spinner might be a winner here.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

Seems your stuck at home like me... you might enjoy this "trolling" story (still searching for a source for the original "Cape Cods"....

http://www.noreast.com/regionreports.cfm?Article_ID=1892&CurrentIndex=22


----------



## catman

You're right Jake, just sitting around the house chilling today and probably tomorrow. Sorta feels good not having any commitments or plans. Great story. Reminds me of the 2 mile stretch of small mouth river that I've been fishing going on 50 yrs.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Braid for me too...*



catman said:


> *Sandcrab, PowerPro Super Braid is all that I use now so you probably won't want to fish next to me. I'm pretty good at controlling where my rig is and it's usually straight down and on the bottom. The problem comes when people don't use enough weight and they keep letting out line in order to feel the bottom. This is to be expected though. To speed things up when someone get tangles with me I usually cut my line. I can rerig faster then undoing tangles. That's one of the main advantages of fishing aft. At any rate I'll have an adequate supply of 8 oz. sinkers if anyone needs any.
> 
> Catman. *


I intend on spooling up one reel with 50# braid. Heard it works alot better for deeper water...

...and I'll fish right next to you Catman!


----------



## Anthony

*Re: What does the boat provide?*



Sandcrab said:


> *Do they provide bait? What type?
> 
> Do they sell food?
> 
> Tackle boxes OK?
> 
> Small coolers OK?
> 
> How are fish kept? Cooler? Gunny sack?
> 
> What time does boat leave and return?
> 
> Has anyone used lures and caught fish? *


I haven't heard back from the captain yet but this is what I know. They provide green crabs and possibly sand fleas, depending on availability. Unsure about food. Tackle boxes are ok, small coolers for food are ok. The fish are kept in the boat's ice box. The boat leaves at 6:00am and it is a scheduled 8 hour trip, but may return earlier if we do well. If I hear anymore I will post.
-Anthony


----------



## catman

Glad to fish next to you Sandcrab. You're going to really like the Power Pro, zero stretch and it gets to the bottom in a hurry.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Power Pro?*

Catman,

I have been using Spiderwire Stealth in 30# on my jetty rod and I love it! I'll be using that in 50#.

Battle of the braids!


----------



## catman

Sandcrab....Nothing wrong with Spider Wire. All my freshwater stuff is spooled with it. I started using Power Pro because it came in Hi-Vis yellow. Big deal, after 1 season the yellow faded so now I'm using Smoke.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

Catman,

Never used the stuff before for deep fishing. I have some spooled on my Nautil reel that I use on my Tica 9' jetty stick. I'm going to pick some up and load it on a large (How does 400 yds of 30 lb test strike you?) levelwind reel (ABU 10000CL) and a Penn 7' Heavy-Duty Powerstick and see how it works. And NO I do not intend on filing the spool with 1000 yds of braid - I don't have that much money!

I too cut my line if I get tangled with others - Can't catch fish if your line is not in the water - right?  ...or win the pool!


----------



## Anthony

It's pretty weird that no one mentions bring clams to the charter. I have done well with clams this year and in years past. Actually I have only use them in the spring. I may bring a few dozen if I can find some. Has anyone tried using clam and crab on the same hook. I've never seen it done before so I may try it out. It may be a lost cause because the sea bass may be running thick by then and will probably hit the clam right away.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I talked to Jake last time and I remember him saying that clam is a good bait in the spring and that crabs are better in the fall. I am sure they will work but we know them buggers love them crabs! Time needs to hurry up I am ready to go now!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Anthony and Jason!

The oldtimers use to claim that tog had "sore mouths" in the Spring, and that's why they preferred clams. Don't know if that's true, but my experience has always been clams in the Spring and crab in the Fall... But if I can find some salted surf clams, I may bring them along for the hell of it. You know me, I like a smorgasboard!


----------



## catman

Sandcrab...400 yds of braid is going to dip into your pocket isn't it? I only spooled with 200 yds of 30# with cotton backing. Looks like you're right on target with your rod and reel. I've really just started using level winds this season and really like them a lot. Penn is the only mfg. that makes a good left hand retreive reel so I bought two 321 GT's from Tochterman's and had them do the spooling. I've got both of them mounted on 7' MH Ande 30# class Tournament rods. Jason retreives with his left hand even though he's right handed so I think he's going to test drive one of them.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

I wondered why Jason's left hand and wrist were more developed than his right... he must do a whole hell of a lot of reeling!


----------



## Hat80

*Well it's the reeling and*

the fact that honey went back to Ohio...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

No you see I am right-handed so I reel with my left hand to compensate!  You guys just never quit huh


----------



## Hat80

*FL F,*

Man if we didn't bust your chops you would think we didn't like you any more. Where are you anyway, you better not be stakeing any fish out at the Tank!....Tightlines


----------



## catman

Hey Hat, having Jason around is kinda like have another son 'cept you don't have to feed him or give him money. Now if I could just out fish him. Glad Anthony's there to keep him straight. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*What do you mean you don't have to feed him?*

Two weeks ago at PLO I had to give him a can of weenies just so he would have the strength to hold up his prized Bluefish for the cam. I'm going to claim him on my taxs next year. ...Tightlines


----------



## catman

Well I guess he's worth a can of weenies, but only one can. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey catman,*

You are so right and I do miss having my kids around. Jason is my pal, so I will continue to provide him with nourishment when needed, just like the kids...LOL

Where is that little squirrel at anyway? I'm telling you, he's stakeing fish out at the Tank.....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Man I am here buttmunch. I have really been feeling like :barf: so I tried to get some sleep last night that is why I haven't been on much. I am feeling a little better but hopefully with a little more sleep tonight I will be back up to par for the tank cleanup. And I wanted to go out tonight and party.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Re: FL F,*



Hat80 said:


> *...you better not be stakeing any fish out at the Tank! *


Heard the trout are in at the Tank!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Thats been confirmed. I talked to the ranger and she said that most have been going in the 16 to 22" range with a few 14's mixed in. That is definitely good news!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jason!

Shoot - if THAT news is out, I might have to leave at 3:00 AM TONIGHT just to make sure I get my usual spot!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Well 1 week away and I am ready. Who is with me? I know Anthony is. We are going to stop by BPS and load up on some gear tomorrow. I hope you older guys can keep up with us youngsters!


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I'm ready...Bring yer money!


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Just ordered a jumbo spool of Power Pro and some hooks to tie my special rigs with. Hopefully everything will arrive in time for me to pre snell some hooks. I tie the rest of the rig as needed. Can't wait! I love toggin. I'd rather wreck fish than anything else. WOOOHHOOOOOOOO!!!! I've been practicing my hookset all week.


----------



## catman

Hey Duke, how long do you tie your tog snells? I like to keep mine around 4" - 6" and sometimes tie them directly into the leader especially when wreck toggin. It's a lot different than toggin from a jetty.

Hey Youngsters, we'll see who is holding their head up when the boat starts to ROCK AND ROLL. .:barf: At least you guys won't have to worry about your wallets weighing you down on the way home, they'll be empty. 

I was half considering bagging the trip because of my knee but I think the entertainment will out weigh the pain.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I tie my snells 6-12 inches depending on conditions, but sometimes go shorter. I tie it three inches above the sinker.


----------

